# Mozart Symphonies



## PeterAccettola (Jun 5, 2021)

I recently bought a set of Mozart Symphonies by Trevor Pinnock and The English Concert, on the Archiv label.
I think that they are really beautiful. After listening to different versions I chose this one feeling that the smaller size of the orchestra would be more in keeping with what Mozart himself had to work with, and perhaps even conceived of while composing.
Just a thought.
I do love the big sound of a full orchestra, but this seems to have the intimacy of chamber work while filled out to a smaller orchestra sound.
I would love to hear responses from others who have heard this recording.


----------

